# Sites near Honfleur



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Any advice or info on sites close to or in Honfleur for a weeks stay please. Not too bothered about EHU or facilities - water and waste disposal (Black/Grey) would be ok.

Thanks

David................(Spindrifter)


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

There is a very large Aire de Service at Honfleur, room for 100+ vehicles.
Last time we visited it was €7 per night. Water and dump facilities are available, there are EHU's as well. It is secure and is regularly patroled by the local police both day and night.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,

In 2008 we stayed at Camping du Phare. It is a short level walk from the town centre near the old lighthouse (hence the name). It is in CC and Alan Rogers books, probably 2 star. Try this link or google: http://www.campings-plage.com/version_gb/phare_honfleur_gb.html

Kenp


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Honfleur*

We stayed on the Aire in September. Its very good, close to town and has the facilities you need (incl electricity).


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Any advice or info on sites close to or in Honfleur for a weeks stay please"

Do I infer correctly those in the MHF campsite database do not meet your requirements?

Dave


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi DaveB

Checked campsite data base - found only one site, so needed more choices.

Thanx 
David...............(spindrifter)


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have used the honfleur aires twice and found it to be very good no need to use a campsite. 7€ per night.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Honfleur*

I agree with teensvan, aire is also closer to town.
curlyboy


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've stayed many times on this Aire. Good though it is I would not say it was that suitable for the Original Poster's week visit.

The problem is that it is quite a rough surface, the electrics are quite rudimentary and, being an Aire, vans are parked close together.

The local police turn off the electricity for a couple of hours a day to deter long stay visitors (I guess).

On the other hand, as long as you use the Aire as a base to visit surrounding areas in your van then I suppose its fine. The point I'm making is thjat its not ideal for turning up, getting out your chairs and staying put for the week.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi there Spindrifter
We have used the aire a couple of times and found it to be quite satisfactory.
Easter 2007 it was very busy and we parked on the opposite bank (no charge) but used the services on the aire.
If you arrive reasonably early you should have no problem parking.
Good location for visiting the town, a nice steady 10 minute stroll. Very picturesque place.
Mashy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

All the people pushing the aire, Spindrifter has already said he wanted other choices. The aire is there, as is my Camping Domaine de la Catiniere. He wants others.

Dave


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we have stopped at Camping Domaine de la Catiniere and found it very good and also on the aire which is okay for a night or two. i posted what happened whith the leccy hook up on here but i cant find it.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-492771.html#492771


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

knew some one would find it 
happy days


----------

